

I want to build a character generator for a pen and paper RPG game. Should I? - duderbro

One of my favorite pen &amp; paper RPG games does not have online character generator. I want to build a basic one and then approach them with it as an opening for them and I to work together. If I did this and they were not open to the idea, the experience alone would be beneficial to me on a number of personal levels, from building the thing to the attempt(s) to start a business relationship in such an unconventional manner.<p>Could it work? Has there been any other projects started in a similar manner?
======
angersock
Hell if we know.

Build the thing, scratch your itch, move on. You don't need our permission.

